# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Đặc sản biển, Đặc sản Vị Biển: Cung cấp tận nơi HCM 0932.640.758

## dsvibien

*Đặc sản Biển
Đặc sản Vị Biển*Chuyên cung cấp:*
-**Hải sản tươi sống*:Mực ống,mực lá,mực nang,bạch tuộc,mực trứng Phan Thiết,hàu Lăng Cô...
-**Hải sản khô*: mực khô, mực một nắng, mực dẻo, tôm khô, ruốc khô, cá khô các loại...
-**Đặc sản*: Mực rim Nha Trang, Mực ngào ớt Bình Định, tôm chua Huế, Tỏi Lý Sơn, Cá bống Sông Trà…

Chất lượng “Vệ Sinh An Toàn Thực Phẩm” đang là vấn đề được người nội trợ quan tâm hàng đầu vì nó đang ở mức báo động. Nhằm đáp ứng nhu cầu thực phẩm “sạch”, cửa hàng**Đặc sản biển, Đặc sản Vị Biển**được hình thành với tiêu chí cung cấp thực phẩm nói chung và hải sản nói riêng với chất lượng đảm bảo, đưa trực tiếp từ biển (nơi sản xuất) đến bếp người nội trợ, không sử dụng bất cứ hóa chất, chất bảo quản và các biện pháp nào ảnh hưởng xấu đến chất lượng hải sản và sức khỏe người tiêu dùng.Quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức được mùi vị tươi ngon của hải sản như ở vùng biển ngay tại Sài Thành khi đến với**Đặc sản biển, Đặc sản Vị Biển*, hoặc có thể mua những đặc sản nổi tiếng của các vùng miền để làm quà biếu, quà tặng một cách dễ dàng. Chúng tôi cam kết bán hàng chất lượng, chấp nhận đổi trả nếu quý khách không hài lòng về chất lượng.Cảm ơn quý khách!

*1/ THANH TOÁN**Quý khách có thể thanh toán cho*_Đặc sản biển, Đặc sản Vị Biển_*bằng 2 cách sau:
*
- Cách 1:**Thanh toán tiền mặt khi nhận hàng.**- Cách 2:**Chuyển khoản vào các tài khoản sau:*
*Chủ tài khoản: HUỲNH NAM*


Số tài khoản:**1604205259298*

Tại Agribank chi nhánh Phú Nhuận, TPHCM*

Số tài khoản:**140414849111820*

Tại Eximbank chi nhánh Cộng Hòa, TPHCM*

Số tài khoản:**0421000433379*

Tại Vietcombank chi nhánh Phú Thọ, TPHCM*

Số tài khoản:**19026889789018*

Tại Techcombank chi nhánh Tân Hương, TPHCM
*
Chú ý:**Khách hàng mua hàng tại Hà Nội***vui lòng liên hệ tại
57/ Ngõ 52 Phạm Hùng, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội.*
Hotline: 0986.080024 (Ms.Hiền)*
hoặc gửi đơn hàng vào mail:mucrim.dacsan@gmail.
**
2/ GIAO NHẬN HÀNG
*
- Quý khách có thể xem & nhận hàng tại: 25 Nguyễn Bá Tuyển, P.12, Q.Tân Bình, TP.HCM- Giao hàng tại các quận nội thành TPHCM (Q1, Q3, Q5, Q6, Q10, Bình Thạnh, Tân Bình, Tân Phú, Phú Nhuận), miễn phí giao hàng với đơn hàng từ 300.000đ trở lên- Giao hàng tại các khu vực còn lại: vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để thống nhất phương thức giao hàng và thỏa thuận phí giao hàng- Khách hàng ở tỉnh vui lòng gửi thông tin người nhận hàng chính xác.**Đặc sản biển, Đặc sản Vị Biển*sẽ gửi hàng trong vòng 24h sau khi nhận được thanh toán
*
Lưu ý:*-
Quí khách mua số lượng nhiều và thường xuyên,**Đặc sản biển, Đặc sản Vị Biển**sẽ tính giá sỉ.- Nếu quí khách mua số lượng lớn xin vui lòng báo trước 1 -> 2 ngày để có hàng mới và ngon nhất*- Tìm đối tác phân phối các mặt hàng trên tại TPHCM: siêu thị, nhà hàng, quán ăn, quán nhậu...Giá sỉ cực tốt.**Vui lòng gọi: 0932.640.758 hoặc 0906.810.842*

----------

